# report: Vietnam gearing up for war with China



## CougarKing (30 May 2009)

A chance for Vietnam to effectively retaliate for China's past aggressive moves toward it, like the 1979 PLA invasion of Vietnam?



> With attention focused on North Korea's brinkmanship on nuclear weapons and missiles, another potential crisis is brewing that is about ready to spill over into violence, with Vietnam apparently preparing to challenge China's ownership of a string of islands thought to be the link to billions of dollars worth of oil.
> 
> *In asserting its rights to the Spratly Islands also claimed by China, Vietnam has ordered six Project 636 Kilo-class submarines from Russia and has gotten permission for the purchase, in addition to other military arms Vietnam has ordered.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (31 May 2009)

I wouldn't want to be anywhere near Vietnam should they decide to use one of those submarines against China.  China simply won't be bullied.  Was nothing learned from the lesson taught Georgia?


----------



## Journeyman (31 May 2009)

Dennis Ruhl said:
			
		

> Was nothing learned from the lesson taught Georgia?


Like, "don't mix metaphors in International Relations"? *


* That was the most polite way I could phrase "WTF are you talking about _this_ time?"


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (31 May 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Like, "don't mix metaphors in International Relations"? *
> 
> 
> * That was the most polite way I could phrase "WTF are you talking about _this_ time?"



Countries lacking a liberal democratic tradition, having very large armies, tend to lack a sense of humour when the integrity of their perceived territorial interests are compromised.  I don't think that every situation is unique.  There is a whole branch of social science called political science that seems to think they can turn a series of unique situations into generalities.


----------



## Journeyman (1 Jun 2009)

Dennis Ruhl said:
			
		

> Countries lacking a liberal democratic tradition, having very large armies, tend to lack a sense of humour when the integrity of their perceived territorial interests are compromised.  I don't think that every situation is unique.  There is a whole branch of social science called political science that seems to think they can turn a series of unique situations into generalities.



Ah, seen. 

- you've stated an opinion. 

- you received an implied question (admitedly, in a sarcastic manner, yet you've caught the gist sufficiently to answer).

- you've responded with yet another unsubstantiated generality.* 
     

In the absence of something substantive to back your posted opinion (this _is_ the "The Newsroom" forum, not "Radio Chatter"), please forgive me if I don't rush to sell any stocks in Vietnamese textiles.


------------------------
* While now offering the belief that political science does indeed exist, you offer no citations to any of its many, many publications to reinforce your specific suggestion that whatever occurred between Russia and Georgia is now inevitably poised to immediately occur on the PRC/Vietnam border. (That would be the mixed metaphor in the original comment, by the way)


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (1 Jun 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Ah, seen.
> 
> - you've stated an opinion.
> 
> ...



wow!


----------



## Scott (1 Jun 2009)

Wow indeed. How many times do you have to be spoken to about your posting habits Dennis? I promise that this will be the last time I do, next step is the warning system.

Scott
Army.ca Staff


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Jun 2009)

As I recall Giap said: I would rather eat French and US Sh*t for 100 years than Chinese sh*t for 1,000 years.

Bad feeling between these 2 go back a long way.

Russia rearming Vietnam and India building up it's military all helps Russia neutralize the Chinese threat to it's border. With Vietnam and India on it's borders as real possible threats, China can not focus it's full strength in any one region. I wonder if in the future we will see some sort of mutual defence pact between Russia and Vietnam?


----------

